# Bell plastic dust port



## Chip Niceswander (Mar 19, 2021)

I am setting up a dust collector in the shop. I have a right tilt unisaw with the wide shute under the motor cover. Does the bell plastic dust port fit with the bottom shelf on? Is there another option? Thanks!


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Chip Niceswander said:


> Is there another option?


I don't know what accessories are made specifically for it. You have a 4" dust system? I'd close it off with ply and weather stripping with a way to get into it. A fitting like this hooks it up.








4'' Universal Dust Port


Attach this 4" Universal Dust Port to any shop machine to adapt it to your dust collection system.




www.rockler.com


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

That's too small.
There are several other options.:


4" table saw dust port - Google Search



Here's one that I would use:








4 inch Miter or Radial Arm Saw Dust Collection Hood | Oneida Air Systems


Steel ducting hood for use behind radial/miter saws to capture dust at the source. Features adjustable flaps and 4




www.oneida-air.com





Is this the one you are considering? yes it's fine.








POWERTEC 70151 Dust Hood Rectangular Shape, Funneled 4-Inch Fitting By 10-Inch Wide Attachment for Dust Collection - - Amazon.com


POWERTEC 70151 Dust Hood Rectangular Shape, Funneled 4-Inch Fitting By 10-Inch Wide Attachment for Dust Collection - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------

